# Clima urbano, saúde e alterações climáticas



## Brigantia (29 Abr 2008 às 17:35)

Boas, amanhã a partir das 11H irá decorrer na Escola Superior Agrária do Instituto Politécnico de Bragança um seminário sobre o tema "Clima urbano, saúde e alterações climáticas".

http://www.esa.ipb.pt/eventos.php


----------

